# The mod team just got a little balder.



## Chris (Nov 6, 2006)

And a lot more metal.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=587


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, someone to balance my badass long hair out ;D


----------



## Donnie (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## nyck (Nov 6, 2006)

Fuck yeah! Go noodles!! :]


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry Dave. I can't congratulate you, seeing as I'm burning with resentment. All the world knows I'm eminently more qualified. Chris is threatened by my masculinity. 

I peeeeess on your moderation! 








[action=The Dark Wolf]congrats you, bro. You're a perfect fit for that band o' misfits. [/action]


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats, bitch. You've finally got some power over me somewhere.


----------



## Scott (Nov 6, 2006)

You know, there isn't even one Canadian mod? Nor a lefty mod.

What happened to equal rights Chris?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Congrats, bitch. You've finally got some power over me somewhere.


I peeesss on Dave's power, too. Everyone knows Gnomes with power is a scary muthafuckin' sight.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 6, 2006)

Scott said:


> You know, there isn't even one Canadian mod? Nor a lefty mod.
> 
> What happened to equal rights Chris?


I'm a lefty. Shannon's a lefty. Sure, we don't play lefty...

We have succesfully infiltrated the righty regime.


----------



## Scott (Nov 6, 2006)

Make me proud brotha! Annihilate the righty regime!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm ambidextrous.  (Although I can't play guitar lefty for shit. But I can do everything else.)

No wonder I'm so fucked up!

Waitaminnit... wasn't this thread supposed to be about Dave?


----------



## Donnie (Nov 6, 2006)

Scott said:


> Make me proud brotha! Annihilate the righty regime!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 6, 2006)

haha gnometitties


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats, Noodles!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate these ninja threads, they fall past my new post scannage...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## OzzyC (Nov 7, 2006)

Shawn said:


>


----------



## Nik (Nov 7, 2006)

^Why the hell is the official SS.ORG guitar a 6-string?  

Congrats, noodles!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

Nik said:


> ^Why the hell is the official SS.ORG guitar a 6-string?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2006)

that JEM desinger webapp doesnt have a 7 template


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Noodles!


----------



## Oguz286 (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Dave!

This is too metal for one hand so:


----------



## Ken (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I'm a lefty. Shannon's a lefty. Sure, we don't play lefty...
> 
> We have succesfully infiltrated the righty regime.


I'm a lefty, too...... (but surely not a Canadian.)

Congrats Dave! Now you can get rid of those naked compromising pictures of Chris.... the blackmail worked!


----------



## dpm (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott said:


> You know, there isn't even one Canadian mod? Nor a lefty mod.
> 
> What happened to equal rights Chris?


 
Hey, there's no Aussie mod either! Elect me, I'm totally unbiased y'know 

J/K congrats Dave, this place must really be growing!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually there's no mods who live outside of the USA. Where's the Euro mod?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Actually there's no mods who live outside of the USA. Where's the Euro mod?


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

Shawn said:


>


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering when this happened..I looked in a post and saw "NOODLES SUPER MODERATOR!!!!"


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Actually there's no mods who live outside of the USA. Where's the Euro mod?



Admini-bot lives everywhere, and nowhere.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Mr. Test is from Krypton. 

Someone congratulated me on my 7,000th post from this thread. Holy cow, I didn't even notice. 

That should be sacred. Calls for a beer... but it's early. Even gave me a new yellow bobble bar thingy.

The internets is fun. Shanks, whoever you were!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well congrats to you too Bob 



Chris said:


> Admini-bot lives everywhere, and nowhere.


 
He doesn't exactly do much in the way of moderating though, does he. Unless you count posting the dictionary.com word of the day or famous quotes.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Someone congratulated me on my 7,000th post from this thread. Holy cow, I didn't even notice.
> 
> That should be sacred. Calls for a beer... but it's early. Even gave me a new yellow bobble bar thingy.
> 
> The internets is fun. Shanks, whoever you were!


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well congrats to you too Bob
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't exactly do much in the way of moderating though, does he. Unless you count posting the dictionary.com word of the day or famous quotes.



Adminibot does a lot of things you guys don't know about.  He has an entire forum of his own in the admin section. He's like mo'fuckin santa claus.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats, Noodles!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

.jason. said:


>


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris said:


> Adminibot does a lot of things you guys don't know about.  He has an entire forum of his own in the admin section. He's like mo'fuckin santa claus.


 
I stand corrected then


----------



## Nik (Nov 7, 2006)

Shawn said:


>



Now I'm digging it


----------



## Your Majesty (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Nods!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations, O Moderating One!


----------



## The 'Fonz (Nov 7, 2006)




----------

